# Uber Scams



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Uber just can't control itself. It will scam whoever they please and make it impossible to contact them. No one is safe. Check your bank statements friends. You never know.

http://www.whec.com/news/uber-fraud-gates-family-charged-134-dollars/4672952/

_November 16, 2017 06:21 PM_

It was the shock of the week for one of our loyal families. The LaForces of Gates checked their bank statement and saw a charge from Uber for $134.06.

Impossible, they said. They've never taken Uber.

But when they tried to get it fixed, they had to enlist the help of News10NBC.

David LaForce doesn't have a smart phone and therefore doesn't have the Uber app. But customer service for Uber only goes through the app. So he was charged a lot of money and couldn't get anyone to talk to him.









On Tuesday, his wife Raini LaForce checked her bank account.

*Raini LaForce:* And up comes this $134.06 charge and a $5 charge.

The charge said "Uber" and came from her husband's credit card. The conversation between the two of them went like this:

*David LaForce:* Raini called me and said...
*Raini LaForce:* What did you do? Go for a ride on Uber...
*David LaForce:* ...for almost $170.
*Raini LaForce:* ...and he goes what?

It was news to David. He says he's never taken Uber and he still uses an old school cell phone.

*David LaForce:* I don't have the phone with the app so I couldn't if I wanted to.

This is another case of local families getting charged for something they're not responsible for. On Monday we helped a family in Greece after they got a bogus fine from Nassau County, New York.

At first they were told:

*Kim Rogers, fined by Nassau County, NY:* Either pay the fine... Go to court... or hire a lawyer.

After our report, Nassau County cancelled the ticket.

When he tried to contact Uber, every phone number sent David LaForce to the app which he doesn't have. So I then tried the same numbers he called.

And the automated answer was, "Hi you have reached Uber support. We have all requests directly through the Uber app."

*David LaForce:* It's virtually impossible to speak to someone, one on one, human to human.

I reached out to Uber to try to get him some help and find out what happened.

In an email, a company spokeswoman, Susan Hendrick wrote, "I can confirm that we look into this, and in this case this individual's credit card number was stolen from somewhere else and used to request a trip on an Uber account. It's just like if someone steals your credit card and uses it to buy something at Macy's or Wal-Mart. The best course of action for the individual is to report the fraudulent charge to the credit card company (as you would with any unfamiliar charge on your cc). If he's already done that, then we'll work with the credit card company to get the charges refunded."

The LaForces feel fortunate they checked their bank account when they did.

*David LaForce:* You almost have to check your account more often now than you did to make sure that, if it happens, you're on it right away.

Thursday afternoon, ESL took the charge off the LaForce's account.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

And you want to trust these people with a credit card under them?!?!?!










LOL.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

I don't know what's more embarrassing...

1. The ancient cell phone
2. The Wilford Brimley (diabeetus) mustache
3. Blinds in a doorway where a successful person would have a door
4. That enormous gut
5. The hoarder-like countertop


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> I don't know what's more embarrassing...
> 
> 1. The ancient cell phone
> 2. The Wilford Brimley (diabeetus) mustache
> ...


Judge not, lest ye be judged yourself.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Judge not, lest ye be judged yourself.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


>


Well, I mean, if someone calls himself "epicswoleness" and runs down others to make him feel more worthwhile himself, that says a lot about character.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Well, I mean, if someone calls himself "epicswoleness" and runs down others to make him feel more worthwhile himself, that says a lot about character.


Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

EpicSwoleness said:


> I don't know what's more embarrassing...
> 
> 1. The ancient cell phone
> 2. The Wilford Brimley (diabeetus) mustache
> ...


Who put you in charge?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

You know, I like to bash uber as much or more than most but this isn't an uber issue.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> Who put you in charge?


I had no idea I had logged into the Snowflake Forum.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Basic respect for others isn't a snowflake thing. It is actually a long tradition in our society that has been slowly decaying.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Basic respect for others isn't a snowflake thing. It is actually a long tradition in our society that has been slowly decaying.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

So now someone stealing a cc and using it is an Uber scam?

Seriously?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> *David LaForce:* It's virtually impossible to speak to someone, one on one, human to human.


Pretty soon LaForce will be saying "It's virtually impossible to see a driver, hands on the steering wheel, eyes on the road."



EpicSwoleness said:


> I don't know what's more embarrassing...
> 
> 1. The ancient cell phone
> 2. The Wilford Brimley (diabeetus) mustache
> ...


6. Being an UberX driver.

BTW, it appears that David LaForce is wearing an IAFF shirt. If that was his career then my opinion is that he can call on any phone in his 70's style home with any waist size he wants.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> And you want to trust these people with a credit card under them?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consider your answer now...

In light of the massive Uber hack...

Rakos


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> And you want to trust these people with a credit card under them?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


Maybe secretly Uber...

Is being run by hackers...

Rakos


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Would not put that past them.... honestly.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jo3030 said:


> Would not put that past them.... honestly.


You know...if they employed...

A CISSP security officer...

They could prolly get a "safe harbor"...

About this hack...

That would prove they have done...

All that they could do...

Another case of too little...too late...8>(

Rakos









PS. Bring in the apes


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Dumbest headline I've read all week. This is not an "Uber Scam." It's credit card fraud and trying to make it all about Uber is alarmist BS. All this illustrates how hard it is to get real, live people on the phone and that could apply to any number of prominent internet-based businesses these days.

Also, any consumer with more than a FLIP PHONE for a brain could have figured out how to call his CREDIT CARD ISSUER about an unauthorized purchase without a news channel holding his hand. Had he tried for five seconds, he would have found something like this educational tale: https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/credit-cards/sean-talks-credit-dont-have-to-pay-credit-card-fraud/

That said, I think I speak for the Collective in stating that I am really glad that this guy does _not_ have a smartphone with the Uber app.


----------

